# Augvape Intake RTA



## Rob Fisher

The Augvape Intake arrived this morning and gave it a quick wash... the build was simple. The stupid little drip tip is silly... well I think it's doff... but happily they supply a 510 adapter and Siam Mods Drip tips to the rescue!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Hows the vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for posting
@Rob Fisher , hows the airflow?
In relation to the Skyline with no disk and airslots fully open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> Hows the vape



Actually pretty good... easy build, easy wick, easy top fill, great air flow, top airflow so no leaking, stupid drip tip but can be replaced with the 510 adapter it comes with, looks pretty good, spare straight glass and the most important for me anyway is the flavour and it does a pretty good job of that too.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks for posting
> @Rob Fisher , hows the airflow?
> In relation to the Skyline with no disk and airslots fully open



The airflow is WAY open Hi Ho @Silver! Tons more airflow than the Skyline! I'm using it with only about a third of the airflow open.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The airflow is WAY open Hi Ho @Silver! Tons more airflow than the Skyline! I'm using it with only about a third of the airflow open.



Thanks Rob!
You using it at the famous 28Watts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks Rob!
> You using it at the famous 28Watts?



I am indeed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually pretty good... easy build, easy wick, easy top fill, great air flow, top airflow so no leaking, stupid drip tip but can be replaced with the 510 adapter it comes with, looks pretty good, spare straight glass and the most important for me anyway is the flavour and it does a pretty good job of that too.



It does look like a decent tank I actually like the overall shape, can you compare it to any other single coil RTAs in terms of air flow and flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> It does look like a decent tank I actually like the overall shape, can you compare it to any other single coil RTAs in terms of air flow and flavour



@Rafique I have tested so many RTA's of late and to be honest most of them are pretty good... I would say the Intake has more airflow than most but the flavour gets muted on fully open... I have it at a third open and it's pretty good and I would say similar flavour to a Zeus. It's not a Skyline or a Dvarw but value for money it's a good buy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> @Rafique I have tested so many RTA's of late and to be honest most of them are pretty good... I would say the Intake has more airflow than most but the flavour gets muted on fully open... I have it at a third open and it's pretty good and I would say similar flavour to a Zeus. It's not a Skyline or a Dvarw but value for money it's a good buy!




Thanks @Rob Fisher , helps me decide on whether to get it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> @Rafique I have tested so many RTA's of late and to be honest most of them are pretty good... I would say the Intake has more airflow than most but the flavour gets muted on fully open... I have it at a third open and it's pretty good and I would say similar flavour to a Zeus. It's not a Skyline or a Dvarw but value for money it's a good buy!


@Rob Fisher How does it compare to the Zeus? in terms of flavor? Is one better than the other
I was looking at the Zeus until this one came out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dietz said:


> @Rob Fisher How does it compare to the Zeus? in terms of flavor? Is one better than the other
> I was looking at the Zeus until this one came out



@Dietz that's a hard call because I haven't used the Zeus for a while now... but if you force me to make a call... I would probably choose the Zeus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Dietz

Thanks @Rob Fisher Its such a pity though as the intake looks waaay better in my opinion. I will probably end up getting the intake though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dietz said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher Its such a pity though as the intake looks waaay better in my opinion. I will probably end up getting the intake though



@Dietz it's such a close call I don't think you will be disappointed with the Intake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

I was in exactly the same boat @Dietz, I was just about to push the button on a Zeus, was just contemplating between the single or double coil, when @Sir Vape posted the Intake and the airflow tubes grabbed my attention. But Fathers Day is coming up so hopefully a Zeus will be on the cards, thrown enough hints

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

MUCH better with the Siam Mods tip, but still not loving the look of this RTA.

Regardless, it's good to get feedback on new products!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Still early days, only tank 3, but enjoying the Intake so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique

That pic has done it for me, have to get it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

Some feedback on the Intake RTA. Flavour is great in my opinion, just better than my Kylin Mini, and on par with my Manta dual coil. Build and wicking is a breeze and for me the top airflow is slightly restricted when full open in comparison to the Kylin Mini, similar to the recurve RDA in fact. I am enjoying it after 1 day and 4 tanks and am having chicken for dinner this evening.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

If a vaping company had designed the Titanic...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ruan0.30

Good evening all vape buddies...

Anyone experiencing slight spitback on the intake?? I have tried many coils and wicking techniques on it and even asked mikevapes on his live show and he doesnt notice it...
Myself and my lady has one each.
Im really giving up on single coil hardware due to this.
I currently have a ni80 fused clapton 2x26/36 with a 3mm id in it and it has improved... I have the coil so close to the airflow to reduce the airflow its almost shorting trying to reduce throwing itself around the coil. I have lifted up the coil damn far...
Wicking is tight in the coil to avoid the coil spitting...

I think i should just stop with single coil hardware lol... Sorry for all the moaning and groaning but the last device that was spitting i had was twisp and i hated it.

Also note its just spitting with a widebore drip tip...
Having the 510 adapter fitted with a small 510 hands tip it almost never spit or just reduce spitting alot but then again it looks fugly with a small tip

I have a siren2, ares and a dvarw and they dont have these troubles.

Is it time to just put it in the classies or just donate it to a friend??

Sorry for any grammar mistakes. I suck at english! 

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

Ruan0.30 said:


> Good evening all vape buddies...
> 
> Anyone experiencing slight spitback on the intake?? I have tried many coils and wicking techniques on it and even asked mikevapes on his live show and he doesnt notice it...
> Myself and my lady has one each.
> Im really giving up on single coil hardware due to this.
> I currently have a ni80 fused clapton 2x26/36 with a 3mm id in it and it has improved... I have the coil so close to the airflow to reduce the airflow its almost shorting trying to reduce throwing itself around the coil. I have lifted up the coil damn far...
> Wicking is tight in the coil to avoid the coil spitting...
> 
> I think i should just stop with single coil hardware lol... Sorry for all the moaning and groaning but the last device that was spitting i had was twisp and i hated it.
> 
> Also note its just spitting with a widebore drip tip...
> Having the 510 adapter fitted with a small 510 hands tip it almost never spit or just reduce spitting alot but then again it looks fugly with a small tip
> 
> I have a siren2, ares and a dvarw and they dont have these troubles.
> 
> Is it time to just put it in the classies or just donate it to a friend??
> 
> Sorry for any grammar mistakes. I suck at english!
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


Spitting will only occur if there is flooding. Flooding usually occurs when either your top fill isn't closed properly, o-rings are not secure or if your wicking is done incorrectly.

To fix the problem I would first start with inspecting the o-rings to make sure they are all in place and are secure (also check that they aren't worn out). 

After this I would take a look at wicking. Wash the RTA and clean out that pipe and airflow to remove whatever jucie is still in there and then proceed. If you wick too tightly, you will get muted flavor so I will suggest wicking it with the same amount of tension that works with your other RTA's. Make sure that you do not cut the tails of the wicks too short. You would want the tails to fill up the wicking ports and not have any gaps which will allow juice to enter freely. Rather, you will want juice to be absorbed by the cotton and make its way towards the coil. Wicking will be the most probable cause of your issue.

Lastly, when filling your RTA make sure that the top fill is closed properly. This seems like a stupid suggestion but I've experienced leaking and spit back when I left my top fill open on other RTA's.

I hope this information helps you solve your spitback issues. This is one of the frustrating things with leak-proof tanks. Since they cannot 'leak' they tend to spit back when wicked incorrectly. The OBS Engine used to do this when wicked incorrectly.

Please let us know how it goes and if your problem gets solved.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

@Ruan0.30 Also check out this blog post on @Sir Vape 's website. @BigGuy Has done a fantastic write-up on this topic.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/blogs/big...estion-1-how-do-you-stop-spit-back-from-coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

I'd say tighten your wick, this is the first to airflow RTA I havent had any spit back on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Dietz said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher Its such a pity though as the intake looks waaay better in my opinion. I will probably end up getting the intake though


...mine's on the way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

